# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Bike Tricks

## RookieatMoment

Hi Leute,ich wüste gerne was es noch für tricks und techniken gibt.Bis jetzt kann ich nur einen wheelie einen Bunny hop und einen stopie,deswegen wüste ich gerne was es noch alles gipt was ich lerne kann :Big Grin: !!!

----------


## hme640

unda antarem: 
driften ohne bremse
manual
orthographie
whips
scrubs
ohne hände fahrn
backwheel hops

----------

